# Looking to buy 09 GTR help please.



## Christian8 (Oct 30, 2013)

Is the price about right ? full history etc they are throwing in 2 years warranty Nissan of course.

Used Cars - 2009 Nissan GT-R 3.8 Premium 2dr Auto Ultimate Silver


thanks for the replies input.


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

Looks about the right ball park figure - but good value given 2 years warranty. These generally don't have satnav but you can install after market one FYI


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Yes looks priced about right with a 2 year warranty.


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm surprised Nissan are giving a 2 year warranty on an 09 car (6 years after first use!)

With 35k on the clock - that warranty is the ultimate peace of mind! However - if you are planning to modify that car - then that warranty will be void/pointless.


----------



## Christian8 (Oct 30, 2013)

Been told now its got Cobb Stage 2 tune and y pipe but covered under Nissan warranty as its approved tune is that correct?


----------



## SPEEDKING777 (Jul 17, 2014)

I thought nissan were only allowed to sell bone stock cars?


----------



## Christian8 (Oct 30, 2013)

Thats why I'm asking this is a Nissan dealership so was surprised.They said we didn't advertise it as it only confuses people in the advert but its under warranty so who knows, seems like they don't have a clue about these cars. Im waiting for the call back so who knows but is Cobb covered didn't think it was?


----------



## Christian8 (Oct 30, 2013)

also its saying comes with :

For a limited time, every CARED4 used car now comes with 2 years complimentary servicing and 2 years pan-European Nissan Roadside Assistance.


----------



## Tariq (Mar 24, 2008)

Christian8 said:


> Been told now its got Cobb Stage 2 tune and y pipe but covered under Nissan warranty as its approved tune is that correct?



Nissan never did approve a tune under their warranty.

As G2 GUV said 6 years after first use with a Nissan warranty and on top of that a warranty covering a stage 2 tune makes me wonder.

Nissan GB kick up a fuss on claims for cars that are 12 months old.

T


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

Whatever you agree to, get it in writing from Nissan. Not that it may count for much but worth having


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

good price, and you don't see many silver ones about, well i havent


----------



## Christian8 (Oct 30, 2013)

Probably because they boring lol, but anyway can always change it, wrap it .Also 1 owner car which helps.


----------



## Mike89 (Apr 18, 2015)

It looks like its a 59 plate so should have the high res screen with sat nav and bluetooth etc. I would double check that tho. I recently bought a 59 plate albeit with only 21k on clock with no warranty in a private sale. If it is stage 2 mapped it is likely around 100bhp more than stock and have a full aftermarket exhaust rather than just a y-pipe.

I would get them to put it down in writing the 2 year warranty is valid with the modifications.


----------



## Christian8 (Oct 30, 2013)

It does not have nav double checked,they also backed out of the warranty after the other salesman said was possible but they are going to do the brakes and pads so i suppose its roughly cost of second year warranty, tyres are new just done service etc.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

They're taking the piss. £60k car, 6 years later with 35k on the clock?
£34k tops. If it's a minter. Nissan will tell you anything, then not a peep when you've bought it.

Just my 2p


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Christian8 said:


> It does not have nav double checked,they also backed out of the warranty after the other salesman said was possible but they are going to do the brakes and pads so i suppose its roughly cost of second year warranty, tyres are new just done service etc.




Tell them to do one then:runaway:

Its worth £38k tops as silver tends to not command top dollaropcorn:


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Price seems a bit high, I would only pay that price if it had:-
1. A full service with transmission fluid change.
2. New set of tyres.
3. Brand new discs and pads all round
4. Fit a new bellhousing if it hasn't been done.

That lot is worth 5k!!! 
Otherwise pay no more than 35k for the car.

I would also haggle with them to write you a written warranty that if the sterio system breaks in the next 3 years they will fix/change it without question. They are prone to breaking on 09 cars!!. and it will cost you at least 1k to fix it.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

I think some of you need to do some homework on 09 prices.

£34-5k gets you something like this with nearly twice the mileage!

Nissan Gt-R 3.8 V6 Premium Edition 2dr


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Nissan Cared4 does not include GTR's


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

twobadmice said:


> Nissan Cared4 does not include GTR's


I bought my GTR from a NHPC and it came with a 1 year, Nissan Cared4 warranty. I have the paperwork which states this.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

TREG said:


> I think some of you need to do some homework on 09 prices.
> 
> £34-5k gets you something like this with nearly twice the mileage!
> 
> Nissan Gt-R 3.8 V6 Premium Edition 2dr



Indeed and also this is a dealer vs the one in your link a private seller, so no prospect of finance or warranty which is a pretty big deal on a £30-40k car.

Anything is worth what people will pay for it, a 2005 TVR Sagaris is worth the same now as it was new, and its 10 years old, and it will break down.


----------



## Alexinphuket (Jan 25, 2012)

Thats the same price i payed for my car 3 years ago and mines an 09 albeit 2010 model though.


----------



## stealth46 (Jul 21, 2013)

Christian8 said:


> also its saying comes with :
> 
> For a limited time, every CARED4 used car now comes with 2 years complimentary servicing and 2 years pan-European Nissan Roadside Assistance.


That's worth it if it's offered. I'd check the small print though as it usually states 'except GT-R'.


----------



## Funbobby (Jun 29, 2014)

Seems a pretty good price to me at face value anyway.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

For the same money you can have a 2011 with 40k miles on it:

Nissan Gt-R 3.8 Black Edition 2dr Auto [Sat Nav]

But then it does look like Huggy Bear's car :chuckle:


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

snuffy said:


> For the same money you can have a 2011 with 40k miles on it:
> 
> Nissan Gt-R 3.8 Black Edition 2dr Auto [Sat Nav]
> 
> But then it does look like Huggy Bear's car :chuckle:


 Think its MY2010 reg in early 2011. I wouldn't give 5k for that... Not my cup of tea!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

snuffy said:


> For the same money you can have a 2011 with 40k miles on it:
> 
> Nissan Gt-R 3.8 Black Edition 2dr Auto [Sat Nav]
> 
> But then it does look like Huggy Bear's car :chuckle:




Now that is grim:chuckle:


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

twobadmice said:


> Nissan Cared4 does not include GTR's



Yes it does, I just had about £3k ish off them for MY11.

Also, for those discussing Nissan GB being gits on warranty repairs, Cared4 isn't a Nissan warranty as such, it is a Nissan re-branded/White-labelled third party insurance policy.

If you get the tune listed on the sale particulars and a 2 year Cared4 warranty the warranty must cover the car as sold. I wouldn't bring it up, just ensure the spec of the car is detailed on the invoice at the date of sale.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Where in the UK are you based, thats pretty much on my doorstep if you have to travel miles I could always take a peek.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

TREG said:


> Now that is grim:chuckle:


Looks like someone carried out a dirty protest


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

When I see adverts like that get a fuzzy feeling of the amazing deal I got when I bought mine 

Ultimate silver is the best colour too.

Good luck with the purchase


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

TREG said:


> I think some of you need to do some homework on 09 prices.£34-5k gets you something like this with nearly twice the mileage!
> 
> Nissan Gt-R 3.8 V6 Premium Edition 2dr


Exactly, a new 2015 R35 is nearly 80k... so the residuals are holding and increasing, My R35 is worth 3k more now, than 1.5 years ago when I bought it... simply because of the latest incarnations prices.. 

Fyi -
my09 from £52k base car, premium £53.5k black edition £55k
my10 from £62,000
my11 from £68.500 - £73,000 with extra's
my12 from £74,500
my13 from £76,610 
my14 from £77,995
my15 from £78,030, Track edition from £88,560, Nismo from £125,000



WingedBeast1968 said:


> They're taking the piss. £60k car, 6 years later with 35k on the clock?
> £34k tops. If it's a minter. Nissan will tell you anything, then not a peep when you've bought it.
> Just my 2p


See above



Alexinphuket said:


> Thats the same price i payed for my car 3 years ago and mines an 09 albeit 2010 model though.


exactly residuals, for the underdog R35, that after 6 years is still giving the big boys a run for their money.


----------



## Christian8 (Oct 30, 2013)

Cheers guys for the replies , someone beat me to it and deposit is on the car waiting to see if there finance falls through, i can only see next week.

Your right the cared 4 isn't for the GTR warranty is 12 months.
They will change discs pads, bell housing been checked and said will obviously be covered, they have checked the fluid etc and they ran the diagnostics etc which don't understand to much on these i suppose they can see speeds its been driven? 

Price wise nothing around that price with Nissan cover and then tyres+ brakes being new its 12 months of worry free motoring.

So I'm still looking will look on here.


----------



## andy_s87 (Jun 27, 2015)

How weird I just found this post on Google after looking for info on these cars and it seems I'm the guy that beat u to it. I hope the finance doesn't fall through and I collect the car on Friday  always wanted a gtr r35 and for that price with warranty is worth it. Listing says it has sat nav too. Anyhow hello I'm Andy from manchester


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

andy_s87 said:


> How weird I just found this post on Google after looking for info on these cars and it seems I'm the guy that beat u to it. I hope the finance doesn't fall through and I collect the car on Friday  always wanted a gtr r35 and for that price with warranty is worth it. Listing says it has sat nav too. Anyhow hello I'm Andy from manchester


Welcome mate.

No nav Op has checked


----------



## andy_s87 (Jun 27, 2015)

Oh it says on their site "high resolution lcd touch screen + vehicle information/navigation"

If it doesn't then not to worry as I can just use my phone. 

Apparently this has the 2011 gearbox update. What was the problem with the pre 2011 gearbox?


----------



## Christian8 (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi they told me no Nav on the phone, good luck as its a good deal i thought will have to wait again lol.


----------



## andy_s87 (Jun 27, 2015)

For that price with Nissan warranty it was a steal


----------



## davidd (Sep 28, 2011)

That's my old car...

No y pipe or nav or usb or bluetooth audio, and the Cobb is deinstalled and sitting in a draw in my garage.

Cracking car, and I think the price is fair.


----------



## andy_s87 (Jun 27, 2015)

A bit rubbish about no USB :-( 
So how do I get my songs on it. MP3 cd or dvd?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

I have a record player on the back seat


----------



## davidd (Sep 28, 2011)

andy_s87 said:


> A bit rubbish about no USB :-(
> So how do I get my songs on it. MP3 cd or dvd?


I put an inline fm thing in which I used to run my iphone into for music. Worked fine.


----------



## andy_s87 (Jun 27, 2015)

Ok but what about CDs? Does it read mp3s


----------



## davidd (Sep 28, 2011)

andy_s87 said:


> Ok but what about CDs? Does it read mp3s


Not sure sorry, it has the music box thing that you can copy a load of cd's onto though.


----------



## andy_s87 (Jun 27, 2015)

Ok thanks


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

Don't worry about the music... Listen to the exhaust


----------



## andy_s87 (Jun 27, 2015)

Haha yeah


----------



## davidd (Sep 28, 2011)

So it has sold, who bought it?


----------



## andy_s87 (Jun 27, 2015)

Collected the car Tuesday! 

Amazing. Truly amazing. The power is unreal, the quality is amazing. Love it


----------



## andy_s87 (Jun 27, 2015)

davidd said:


> I put an inline fm thing in which I used to run my iphone into for music. Worked fine.


So is that what the iphone holder is for? i need a 6+ holder for it and the adapter to fit mine


----------



## davidd (Sep 28, 2011)

andy_s87 said:


> So is that what the iphone holder is for? i need a 6+ holder for it and the adapter to fit mine


Yes indeed, I kept an old iphone 4 for music. Glad you are enjoying it.


----------



## andy_s87 (Jun 27, 2015)

Ah so that thing after checking out ur posts about this car lol is this the one that connects direct to the aerial for cd quality? 

Might do that too tbh but get a iPod touch for it. 

I love that fire pic!!


----------



## andy_s87 (Jun 27, 2015)

After 6 days of owning it I got a screw in my tire :-( 

Went to kwik fit and they said they can't repair run flats. So I asked for price on a new tire and he comes and has a look. Notices they are not run flats and that I've got rear tires on the front. 285/35/20 same on the back. Now this car had all new tires fitted by the dealer prior to me collecting it. Anyhow they have not repaired the screw hole (as it's not deflating yet and I need to see what the dealer I bought if off says) but just wondering where do I stand with this as this is clearly a defect. 

Also do they tyres have to be inflated with nitrogen?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

andy_s87 said:


> After 6 days of owning it I got a screw in my tire :-(
> 
> Went to kwik fit and they said they can't repair run flats. So I asked for price on a new tire and he comes and has a look. Notices they are not run flats and that I've got rear tires on the front. 285/35/20 same on the back. Now this car had all new tires fitted by the dealer prior to me collecting it. Anyhow they have not repaired the screw hole (as it's not deflating yet and I need to see what the dealer I bought if off says) but just wondering where do I stand with this as this is clearly a defect.
> 
> Also do they tyres have to be inflated with nitrogen?




So what tyre are they fitted with?


----------



## andy_s87 (Jun 27, 2015)

285 35 20 Michelin pilot super sport


----------



## andy_s87 (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

andy_s87 said:


> Also do they tyres have to be inflated with nitrogen?


No, it's pretty much bollocks really.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

It's not a defect. You can run this square setup with the MPSS tyres - many others do/have done. Look on the bright side - you can get the MPSS repaired :thumbsup:

and you don't need Nitrogen

Have a search up, or I'll provide a link to many threads talking about this on here soon if you can't


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I'm pretty sure some people run a square set up sometimes out of choice to reduce understeer

Edit: beaten to it by OldBob


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/293154-what-wheels-square-tyre-set-up.html

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/179798-tyre-size.html

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/167017-michelin-pilot-supersports-different-sizing-combinations.html


Amongst others


----------



## andy_s87 (Jun 27, 2015)

Ok brill thanks


----------



## andy_s87 (Jun 27, 2015)

Couldn't find anything relating to whether run flats are a must or not on the GT-R. Are they a must have or not and if they are would insurance be void if I had a accident with wrong tyres fitted.


----------



## davidd (Sep 28, 2011)

andy_s87 said:


> 285 35 20 Michelin pilot super sport


They are what I fitted it with, are you sure they have put a new set on? They don't need nitrogen and should be repairable.

Apart from that how is the car?

D


----------



## andy_s87 (Jun 27, 2015)

Looked new and they said they had lol

Other than that I love the car


----------



## davidd (Sep 28, 2011)

andy_s87 said:


> Looked new and they said they had lol
> 
> Other than that I love the car


Glad to hear it, if you have any questions just fire them over (and if you want the cobb with the bespoke maps on just bung me a £250).

D


----------



## andy_s87 (Jun 27, 2015)

What is the advantage of the Cobb? Better mpg?


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

andy_s87 said:


> Couldn't find anything relating to whether run flats are a must or not on the GT-R. Are they a must have or not and if they are would insurance be void if I had a accident with wrong tyres fitted.


The GTR was originally designed to have run flats. That said there is no reason if the tyre sizes are ok for the diff's/clearance and sidewall load strengths are adequate that it can't be run on those tyres. Many many UK (and US) GTR's run on tyres other than runflats, and use the cars for demanding applications (track use etc). There has been a lot of car development done after-market using non runflats too.

When I changed to MPSS I notified my insurance (Admiral) of the change (just to be sure) They told me they were not interested unless the rolling diameters were changed significantly. ie I principally if I was now running 19 inch or 21 inch diameters. 
That said I asked them to keep on my record that I had informed them of the change from the OEM runflats to non runflats albeit of the same diameter/size. I naturally have informed them of all material changes I've made to the car.
This is probably a thing to do if you're worried about any risk, although I doubt they will care.


----------



## andy_s87 (Jun 27, 2015)

Ok brilliant thanks. I shall see what my dealer says now before I go for a repair

So puncture repair patch or plug? Kwik fit said £26.50!


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

andy_s87 said:


> What is the advantage of the Cobb? Better mpg?


another monster thread question LOL - much of a muchness

Choose your tuner and take their recommendation imo.
I've had EcuTek forever.



..and hurry up getting your post count up to use the search


----------



## andy_s87 (Jun 27, 2015)

Haha it's ok. My status makes me laugh "is unaware he can edit his status" - clicks edit "access denied" haha


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Re the repair - if you are not going to use the car for balls out tracking, I'd go for a Kwik fit or other standard repair. (usually a plug type thing from the inside isn't it?)

I repaired one similar to that in Bridgestone runflats myself (with a couple of Dynaplugs) mainly because the Kwik fits wouldn't repair a runflat. This worked fine for me and even on trackdays etc.

However I had a nail in our Golf R tyre when at the ring recently and the garage service on hand (Getspeed) asked me if I was happy doing 240kph on a repair, on the ring... They shamed me into buying a new tyre....


----------



## andy_s87 (Jun 27, 2015)

Well the dealer said they will replace the front tyres so that's a result


----------



## davidd (Sep 28, 2011)

Those tyres don't look new...


----------



## davidd (Sep 28, 2011)

andy_s87 said:


> What is the advantage of the Cobb? Better mpg?


It has (from memory) three basic maps, eco, normal and more power. The more power will give you apparently 540ish bhp (or so I was told). When I got it I ran it for a bit then sent the logs over to Ben who supplied the unit, he modified them slightly to suit the car. It also has a later version of the gearbox software which makes the car more drivable.

Bargain for £250


----------



## andy_s87 (Jun 27, 2015)

Cool I was told it had the 2011 gearbox update?


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

And in answer to your earlier post - 285 is usual for MPSS fronts and 305 for the rears if not running a square set up.


----------



## andy_s87 (Jun 27, 2015)

Ok thanks


----------



## davidd (Sep 28, 2011)

andy_s87 said:


> Cool I was told it had the 2011 gearbox update?


You were told it had new tyres....

Maybe they have updated the gearbox s/w, ask them how they did it.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

twobadmice said:


> And in answer to your earlier post - 285 is usual for MPSS fronts and 305 for the rears if not running a square set up.


275 at the front, 305 rear


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

davidd said:


> It has (from memory) three basic maps, eco, normal and more power. The more power will give you apparently 540ish bhp (or so I was told). When I got it I ran it for a bit then sent the logs over to Ben who supplied the unit, he modified them slightly to suit the car. It also has a later version of the gearbox software which makes the car more drivable.
> 
> Bargain for £250


Cobb isn't that popular anymore as ecutek development is ahead


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

twobadmice said:


> And in answer to your earlier post - 285 is usual for MPSS fronts and 305 for the rears if not running a square set up.


285 square

275 go with 305 rears


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

I was told by my indie (TVR not GTR) and later confirmed with the independent tyre place that a repair is stronger than the actual tyre itself.

I wasn't convinced on the initial advice as I was prepared to change the pair of nearly new tyres because of a single puncture, but when you see how they fix it, you'll have confidence in it.

Don't be shamed into a repair again!


----------



## andy_s87 (Jun 27, 2015)

Got bridgestones re070 I think put on them. It said on the label Nissan Gtr £680 it cost the dealer

Got the two that were removed in my garage as a spare set of rears


----------

